# I'm starting to not hate tolexing!



## Glasstone Amps (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I'm finally starting to get half decent at it. The worst part is getting the rounded corners wrapped seamlessly. It sure is tricky. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've never mastered it. I've done 10 or more various guitar/PA cabs and mine still look like they were done by a four year old. And the tolex seems to fall off, too. Truly sad.


----------



## Glasstone Amps (Feb 27, 2008)

I really think it's the most difficult part of building amps. I really want to be able to build a cabinet and not have to put corner protectors on it. I love the look of a clean, seamless cab.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

I have followed these instructions with good results.-http://blogs.ebay.com/jam4jaudio/entry/retolexing-part-2/_W0QQidZ254014012
Here is a back panel for my plexi that was my 2 tolex job.


----------



## Glasstone Amps (Feb 27, 2008)

jv100k said:


> I have followed these instructions with good results.-http://blogs.ebay.com/jam4jaudio/entry/retolexing-part-2/_W0QQidZ254014012
> Here is a back panel for my plexi that was my 2 tolex job.


Nice job!



> I just read "The Soul of Tone" about the history of Fender amps. I seem to recall a section about their main tolexing guy in the 60's (I don't recall his name), who apparantly died from medical complications brought about by years of exposure to the glue. I'm sure the glues are safer now. Still, it didn't really make me want to run out and tolex anything any time soon.


The first time I ever tolexed an amp I used the standard solvent-based contact cement. I was using a fume hood and it still gave me a headache! I use the non-toxic latex based stuff. Hopefully that won't kill me!


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I use the non-toxic lepages contact cement.Corners are indeed an art to do so they come out seemlessly.Covering a cabinet is an art form in itself.
I have always struggled with corners myself.


www.claramps.com


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Corners used to vex me until i looked at this and practiced with some scraps of tolex and paper.It's one of those duh moments when you get it because it really isn't rocket science.Chech this out
http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff243/Casey4s/The%20Tolex%20Tutorial-Tolexing%20a%20Corner/


----------



## Glasstone Amps (Feb 27, 2008)

Square corners are easy - just overlap and cut. It's when the entire cab has had its edges rounded over with a 1/2" router bit that things get difficult. Then you have the challenge of creating a tight curved seam over the corner. It's freakin' tough! I always check out the tolexing jobs on amps I see in music stores, and there are not many that have perfect rounded corner seams. 65 Amps does a pretty good job, but they get theirs made by an external contractor.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

No offense to ethnic groups intended,but mexicans are the best at tolexing and upholstery in general.
Ever look at the Mojo cabinet recovering video?
It just takes some extra time to do.Sometimes an ampbuilder doesn't spend the time on the cabinet like he spends on the wiring inside.It requires technique,not rocket science.I tried with a recent cabinet and was rewarded with perfect corners and no chrome corner protectors needed.

You amps look pretty damn nice to me Mr.Glasstone!

www.claramps.com


----------



## Glasstone Amps (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks very much!

I do have to agree on the mexicans. Have you ever watched American Hot Rod? The mexican guys that do their upholstery are incredibly skilled!


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Agreed.It's all passed down from father to son over the years.Someone took the time needed to do it 100% and he did it over and over till he knew all the little secrets.Then he taught his son.
The father/son relationship has all but died here in Canada and the US.
We rely too much on instant noodles and KFC................. 
As a fellow craftsman,I want to do the best job possible,and I'm the only guy who's gonna teach me!
We should share some tips sometime.It's a big province and there's room for more than one amp guru.

www.claramps.com


----------



## Glasstone Amps (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I have a 3 year old boy. If he's interested when he gets older I'll pass on everything I've learned to him.

That's the thing - sometimes the only way to learn is through a bit of trial and error. There's too much desire for instant gratification these days.

That would be great to share knowledge. Two heads are always better than one! You're in Calgary right? Did you ever know James Peters?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Have any of you guys ever heard of tolexing a guitar?

I was thinking of putting some wild looking tolex on a head, and maybe buying a little extra and covering a POS Squier 7 string I have.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Have any of you guys ever heard of tolexing a guitar?
> 
> I was thinking of putting some wild looking tolex on a head, and maybe buying a little extra and covering a POS Squier 7 string I have.


If tolexing an amp is this hard, I can't imagine how bad tolexing a guitar would be.


----------

